# iPad ne me demande pas mon code



## McIntouch (11 Juin 2011)

Bonjour,

J'ai configuré mon iPad de manière à ce qu'il me demande mon code après déverrouillage après 1mn. 

Mais voilà, il ne me le demande jamais. J'ai testé avec l'iPhone, même problème. Par contre, si je sélectionne immédiatement, alors le code est exigé tout de suite. 

S'agit-il d'un problème connu ? Ou quelque chose m'échappe ? 

Merci


----------



## arbaot (11 Juin 2011)

pour moi cette fonction s'entend
 si la mise en veille de l'écran c'est faite depuis x minutes demander le code du verrou


----------



## McIntouch (11 Juin 2011)

Oui, c'est juste comme sur os x d'ailleurs ! Merci !


----------



## Gwen (11 Juin 2011)

Chez moi, aucun souci de ce genre. Sur iPad comme sur iPhone.

J'ai réglé ça sur un délai assez long, style 5 minutes, car justement, je trouvais la demande envahissante.


----------

